# Alguien identifica esta potencia con 2n3055?



## mikesanvicente (Sep 20, 2011)

Hola, tengo una potencia que funciona con 4 2n3055 por canal... 36 + 36 v en trafo... pero no se el voltaje que debe llegar a las placas de amplificacion ni que potencia tendrá en las salidas... la rectificacion del trafo por cada voltaje tiene una placa similar o igual a la numero 155 de plaquetodo... pero use 2 capacitores de los que tenia para otra fuente (5000mf 70v)... y dichos capacitores no se consiguen mas, o al menos eso me han dicho... 
Resumen... alguien que tenga planos, datos, circuito... 

Gracias!


----------



## pandacba (Oct 10, 2011)

Se parece mucho al amplificador de alta calidad de fapesa, y que en su momento presentara plaquetodo en su placa 100-76 de 100W

Precisamente con 36+36 se obtienen +-50Vdc de fuente que es con lo que trabaja y probablemente se trate de una versión para que pueda trabajar con 4 ohm en la salida y entregar entre 150-180W
ya que el circuito original no trabaja con 4 ohms

Ese tipo de capacitores que eran siemens, efectivamente ya no se consiguen con ese formato es decir montaje vertical de 4 puntos de masa +terminal positivo.
Si tienes los originales seguro que funcionan perfectamente, pero si te estan faltando, no te quedara otra que colocar los que vienen ahora 4700uF x 63 de dos terminales que deben tener entre 1/3 a 1/4 del volumen del siemens


----------



## mikesanvicente (Oct 10, 2011)

Mirá el trafo que tiene... creo que voy a vender el trafo y con eso me compro una potencia ya armada.... jajaja

(le apoye un cd para que se vea la dimensión)


----------



## pandacba (Oct 10, 2011)

Ese equipo si tiene dos placas te entrega a 8 ohms 200W totales, a 4ohm de 300 a360w, no vas a comparar nada comparable por el precio de lo que le podes sacar al trafo, ni cerca


----------



## mikesanvicente (Oct 11, 2011)

Siempre al pie del cañon, sos un grande pandacba. Si reemplazo los 3055 por 15015, no abría que modificar nada, no?


----------



## pandacba (Oct 11, 2011)

Si los 2N3055 estan en buen estado deja esos, si tenes que cambiarlos no te hace falta poner 4 con dos maneja perfectamente bien esa potencia


----------



## mikesanvicente (Oct 26, 2011)

Hasta no hace mucho tiempo aun andaban, lo que quiero lograr es sacar unos zumbidos que tiene y ver porque una de las placas tiene la entrada de audio por donde corresponde y la otra (como se ve en la imagen) por cualquier lado... y tengo que hacer la prueba para saber si unos capacitores de la fuente milagrosamente funcionan! el otro dia navegando por el foro vi alguien que sigue usando capacitores de los siemens aun con una reventadita en la parte de abajo.... 


Bueno... no logre revivirla... la verdad, se diria que le hizo mal la limpieza, acomodada de cables.. etc etc... Pandacba, subiste en algun lado la version de atras del pbc para imprimir y hacer las pistas?? 

ncc200n-100w-heredero-rca-70w-45417/


----------



## caipy (Oct 27, 2011)

Hola @mikesanvicente perdon por la demora. este es el circuito que lebante mas o menos y como bien dice @pandacba la placa es muy parecida a  100-76 de 100W o 77 de 130W de plaquetodo, le falta algun detalles que en pronto veo si lo completo.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/10/150w2.gif/
hthttp://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/706/300s.gif/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/706/300s.gif/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/841/30012.gif/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/573/3000l.gif/


----------



## pandacba (Oct 27, 2011)

Caipy, los esquemas y placas que has subido no tienen nada que ver en lo absoluto, con las placas posteadas en primer termino.
Hay enormes diferecias vivisble a simple vista si entrar en detalles

Por ejemplo en la salida en el conjunto cuasicomplementario no hay un diodo, que en la versión original de la RCA lo lleva para linealizar el conjunto y que Elcoma lo dejo porque cumple perfectamente su cometido.
Por otro lado el esquema original de la foto lleva doble bostrap, y en el esquema subido es simple
La forma de atacar el predriver en clase a tambièn es diferete la placa posteada al comienzo lo hace mediante un diodo que en el esquema no esta.
Solo por mencionar algunas diferencias.
De echo el esquema esta subido en el foro, tanto la versión de 100W como la de 130W

El par diferencial de tu esquema es nPn, mientras que los que lleva la placa de referencia  PnP y por lo tanto el  predriver en clase A esta del otro lado, ah y en la salida faltan los diodso que vaen entre colector y emisor

Para más detalles adjunto PDF con el esquema electrico, listado de componentes y demás datos técnicos


----------



## mikesanvicente (Oct 27, 2011)

Sin tanto detalle por mi falta de conocimiento, pero si, a simple vista hay muchas diferencias... gracias por preocuparse igual... 
Pandacba, insisto en el mangazo, no pude encontrar la imagen para imprimir y hacer la placa de la ncc200, la subiste alguna vez? esta tarde voy en busca de los componentes para aprovechar la fuente y transistores que me quedaron de las pobres placas ya sin funcionamiento...


----------



## pandacba (Oct 27, 2011)

Si me dejas que te guie esas placas las pones a andar en un periqute, valen la pena por la muy alta calidad de sonido que entrega, si queres igual te busco para la NCC200, pero pone en marcha esas placa y vas a notar diferencia de audio con muchos equipos, creeme que vale la pena, la conosco al dedilo al igual que la ortra RCA llamada de 130 que también esta en el foro y varios hilos dedicados a la misma.

La NCC200  es una actualización americana, mientras que la que vos tenes es europea, echa en los laboratorios de Philips


----------



## caipy (Oct 27, 2011)

Hola Gente.
Tal vez me mal interprete y paso a aclarar:
@pandacba vos degiste que: Se parece mucho al amplificador de alta calidad de fapesa, y que en su momento presentara plaquetodo en su placa 100-76 de 100W.
Y si se parece en parte como bien aclaraste antes: Por ejemplo en la salida en el conjunto cuasicomplementario no hay un  diodo, que en la versión original de la RCA lo lleva para linealizar el  conjunto y que Elcoma lo dejo porque cumple perfectamente su cometido.
Por otro lado el esquema original de la foto lleva doble bostrap, y en el esquema subido es simple
La forma de atacar el predriver en clase a tambièn es diferete la placa  posteada al comienzo lo hace mediante un diodo que en el esquema no  esta.
Solo por mencionar algunas diferencias.
De echo el esquema esta subido en el foro, tanto la versión de 100W como la de 130W
Si todo claro pero la placa de @mikesanvicente, se parece en un 99% a la placa que subi yo y el esquema mas o menos que hice a pulso de la placa es el que mostre. 
Le subo la comparacion.

Espero que te sirva de algo, esta placa la tengo que re-armar, asi que va a estar buenocompartir imformacion de tu placa y de la esperiencia de los amigos del foro


----------



## pandacba (Oct 28, 2011)

El esquema que subiste no tiene nada que ver con la placa de plaquetodo, para ello deje el pdf donde esta el esquema.
La placa de mikesanvicente, corresponde a lo que dije, esa es la versión de 100W del equipo que mencione.
Aqui en argentina lo presento fapesa, y esta en los bolentines técnicos de la misma como asi también en la literatura de audio de Philips de la época.

Se te agradece la intención, que es lo que cuenta, y lamento que no sea el mismo esquema

Al ser tan diferente no te va a servir la experiencia de el porque estamos hablando de dos amplificadores completamente diferentes y mucho si no fijate vos mismo compara tu esquema con el que esta al final del pdf y veras que no tiene nada que ver uno con el otro.
De echo tengo en mi mano en estos momentos una placa 100-76 sin utilzar, y es igual que la de mikesanvicente y es totalmente diferente a la tuya, incluso en la disposición fisica de los elementos y por lo tanto el diseño del pcb y es lógico que sea diferetne porque corresponde a otro amplificador


----------



## mikesanvicente (Oct 28, 2011)

Con muchísimo gusto voy a aceptar tu ayuda pandacba!! En este momento no estoy en mi casa, de echo, a unos cuantos kilómetros de mi ciudad, pero en el instante en el que llegue a casa retomamos el proceso de resurrección! GRACIAS!


----------



## pandacba (Oct 28, 2011)

En el pdf que que subi esta la lista completa con todas las caracteristicas, para el par diferencial que se recomienda el 2n5401 coprate varios de esos, al menos 10 porque luego hay que aparearlos, es decir medir su ganancia y elegir aquellos cuya diferencia este como máximo en un 10%

*Caipy*
No tengo scanner a mano en estos momentos, ni bien pueda subo imagenes de ambos lados.
Te sugiero imprimir el esquema que esta en pdf y veras por ejemplo los dos transistores de entrada que forman el par difereanial son de polariadades distintas, el ataque del predriver es distinto veras que el que esta en pdf lo hace mediante un diodo, en el extremo de la red de polarización del predriver en tu esquema hay un divisor de tensión en el hay un capacitor que va al punto de salida de parlante, ese capacitor se conoce como boostrap, en el esquema que esta en el pdf este bosstrap es doble hay un capacitor en cada rama que cumple analoga función en el driver de la rama inferior junto a la R de 100 ohm hay en paralelo un diodos y finalmente en cada TR de salida  entre colector y emisor hay un diodo


----------



## mikesanvicente (Oct 28, 2011)

Panda te hago una pregunta mas... En el pdf las resistencias de .22 o .27 primero, pueden ser las de .33 que tengo ?? Y segundo... En el pdf son solo 2, en mi caso son 4 por los 4 transistores por placa... Verdad??


----------



## pandacba (Oct 28, 2011)

Si en tu caso tienes 4, deben ser 4, y si de .33 ohms no habra problema. Que valor es la tensión de alimentación de tu placa? Te comento que con solo 2N3055 y fuente de +-50V da 100W RMS de muy alta calidad, el echo que tenga 4 transistores es posiblemente para que pueda trabajar a 4 ohms, pero no lo recomiendo porque al aumentar la corriente en la salida se pierde demasiado de esa buena calidad, ya que originalmente fue diseñado para trabajar a 8 ohms de  carga y obtener esa calidad en esas condiciones.
El tema que hay muchos que hacen modificaciones sin saber exactamente que hacen y como carecen de instrumental no tienen ni idea de los resultados finales, el echo que funcione es solo eso funciona, 

Este amplificador trabajado a 8 ohms tiene calidad inmejorable en toda la gama de audio y que la verdad no vale la pena perder o desaprovechar, pero ojo incluso muchos les ponen 4 transistores para darle más imponencia, lo cierto es que si quieres obtener lo mejor de ella utilza carga de 8 ohms, ya sea con 2 o con los 4 2N3055


----------



## mikesanvicente (Oct 31, 2011)

Buenaas... Retomando el hilo de la historia, Pandacba, te cuento que estube en un local de electronica, en el cual consegui casi todo... no tenian la R7=560 ohms 2 W, pero si en 1w, que tambien esta mas adelante, asique pedì varias de 1w... vos me diras si sirve o no... R12=R26=R27=27 ohms 1 W, lo mas proximo era de 33 1w, las traje por las dudas... lo que todavia no tengo... son los T1=T2=2A5401/2N5401.... toda una historia... vere esta semana de donde los consigo... Espero las instrucciones para ir montando lo que ya tengo! Graciaas!!


----------



## pandacba (Oct 31, 2011)

Los 2n5401 son de lo más común que raro que no los consigas, habria que ver si conseguis algún *MPSA55 *o mejor *MPSA56*
Con el resto del material proba para ver como se comporta, no deberias tener  mayores problemas, pero prestale atención a las 560 x 1W, averigua si conseguis de 1K2 1W y pone dos en paralelo


----------



## mikesanvicente (Nov 1, 2011)

Muy bien, voy por los 2n o mpsa, y si, no es facil por aca... lamentablemente... y sigo buscando las resistencias, lo que talvez necesitaria, la imagen con la ubicacion de los componentes... te cuento, de los transis que dice la lista... la placa tenia la mitad correspondientes, la otra mitad nada que ver...


----------



## pandacba (Nov 1, 2011)

No tengo como fotografiarla, si no lo haria ya que tengo la placa, vere si tengo por alli un esquemático, si bien anoche pensaba seriamente en hacer una placa nueva basada en un trabajo que hicimos hace muchos años sobre este equipo y el hermano, y el mismo trabajo realizado por los laboratorios de Philips, afortunadamente, sigo sin conseguir dicho libro, pero he logrado obtener copias de varias páginas del mismo que me fueron facilitadas, Tengo que reunirme con todo el material de nuevo, y con algunos amigos con los que hicimos ese trabajo, ya que el material, técnico(lease notas, apuntes, graficaciones etc etc) quedo distribuida entre todos los que participamos, pero como es un trabajo interesante lo intentare


----------



## mikesanvicente (Nov 2, 2011)

Bueno, aca estan las placas "subtituladas", si todo va bien en horas me llegan los 5401, ahi notaràs las resistencias voladas, la mezcla de transistores que tiene.. etc etc... el transistor que va externo a la placa, el que se monta en el discipador de la placa izquierda es un BC549B y el de la otra es BC414... E

le di al enter antes de terminar... decia. en la parte de las pistas de las placas en las 2 igual, tiene una resistencia de 220 ohms que puentea los extremos del preset. sin mas... a la espera de instrucciones! 
Saludos!


----------



## pandacba (Nov 2, 2011)

Se me callo un lagrimón........ esas resistencias son marca Iskra(las de cuerpo amarillo) una hermosa época para mi, mis como haciamos equipos en esos años!!!! de todo tipo!!!! aparte de reparar

Esas R que si bien estan catalogadas al 5% en la práctica comprobamos con gran sorpresa que la mayoria su tolerancia es menor al 2% lo que habla la calidad del componente, en esos años se conseguian los capacitore mkt de la misma marca moldeado en plástico blanco, excelentes!!!


Muy buen trabajo en la rotulación,  los transistores de entrada 2A97 corresponde a los que texas fabrico aca en argentina

Los 1N4148 reemplazalos por 1N4007 a todos

Pasame una vista bien nitita por debajo, el lado de las pistas


----------



## mikesanvicente (Nov 3, 2011)

Arranco con las preguntas... los 1n4148, los tengo... igual decís que los reemplace por 4007??
En un testeo, antes de desistir, en su momento, una de las placas me mandaba mucho voltaje a la salida... una bestialidad, como 50v... 
Los 2A97 son los que estan el lugar de los 5401?
Ahi adjunto la imagen de las pistas...


----------



## pandacba (Nov 3, 2011)

Los 1N4148 son de señal si bien rápidos pero manejan una corriene muy baja los 1N400X manejan 1A pueden ser del 1N4002 en adelante

Si los 2A97 eran de Texas Argentina, ya no se consiguen más, alli pone los 2N5401
si tenes los 50V en la salida es porque algo paso en la polarización y conduce una de las ramas, la situación se puede dar por cortocircuito del driver del lado positivo o que que este abierto el transitor de lado negativo, muchas veces sucede que estan muy desapareados el par de entrada y se embala una rama, por ello es importante aparearlos al 10% o mejor(los 2N5401)

Bien analizo la foto y más tarde comento

Al circuito este se le eliminaron el ajuste de Bias, con las placas de plaquetodo tras armar mi primer placa y probarla, are la segunda, como los transistores tenian un conector quite la placa y puse la segunda, sin siquiera mediar un pestañeo de nada, ni ruido ni olor ni humo, nada de nada tenia 50V en la salida
Pongo la primera de vuelta y paso lo mismo, me fijo en el par de salida y uno de los 2N3055  habia muerto reemplaozo los por las dudas y el material dañado en la primera y sale andando, la segunda me seguia dando dolor de cabez no amplificaba uno de los TR de sallida, los cambie por las dudas, al osciloscopio amplificaba una de las ramas la otras nada... tras un largo tiempo de no encontrar lo que era....

Una divina insipiración me hizo que revisara la resistencia de 4W de la rama que no amplificaba, era un Ralco tubular como las que tenes de .33 ohms y media 5K!!!!! la reemplace y salio andando, pero seguia con problemas con esa y cada dos por tres algo pasaba hasta que me puse a repasar y compara con la placa y alle diferencias, el preset del bias no era del valor, que tenia que ser su resistencia era más elevada y en lugar de trabajar en clase AB trabaja en clase A pràcticamente y eso fue la causa original d ela rotura de uno de los TR de salida, si en tu caso alguna de las R de esa zona esta desvalorizada vas a tener que se te rompe un TR de la salida y tensión en la linea de parlantes,


----------



## mikesanvicente (Nov 3, 2011)

Los transistores los medi vaaarias veces y todos estan normales... pero bueno, cuando analices todo ya descubriràs o bien, por el mismo reemplazo de los componentes, la pondremos en marcha.

los 2a97 sirven? en vez de 5401?? me parece que de esos si hay en mi ciudad.... jaja


----------



## ranaway (Nov 3, 2011)

Puede ser un BC549C que son muy comunes, fijate el layout de las patas unicamente.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 3, 2011)

Se queda algo corto en tensión, ese es el problema, por eso aqui se utilzaron el 2N5401 o el MPSA56
aparte el BC549C es para preamplificadores de bajo ruido y es nPn y el que lleva en la entrada es PnP y no necesita ser de bajo ruido


----------



## mikesanvicente (Nov 3, 2011)

Buenas noches! Mirà Panda, si te habia dado nostalgia con las resistencias... aca tenes mas sentimientos! jaja viste que te comente que me parecia que habia aca 2a97? bueno, ahi ta la foto certificando.. y encontre las resistencias que me faltaban.. aunq  la de 560 es de 2w, voy a necesitar un gabinete aparte para ellas... jajajaja.... pero estoy feliz de poder contar con todos los componentes al fin!


----------



## pandacba (Nov 4, 2011)

de esas de 560 2W tengo algunas todavias tengo algunas placas armadas con esas resistencias, es increible pero le daban un verdadero toque a las cosas con ellas armadas.........

Sabes el tiempo que no veo tantos transistores de Texas Argentina juntos?


----------



## mikesanvicente (Nov 8, 2011)

Que función cumple la resistencia de 220 ohms soldada a los extremos del preset?


----------



## pandacba (Nov 8, 2011)

disminuir el valor de este, ya que 4k7 es una barbaridad, fijate que en el 076 el preset es de tan solo 470 ohms, en la práctica dicho preset varia de 200ohm hasta 1k0 maximo, si es mas grande se daña la etapa de salida porque que etos conduciran a pleno hasta fundirse, ese preset controla la corriente de reposo del par de salida


----------



## mikesanvicente (Nov 8, 2011)

AHH!!! Claro... entonces en el rearmado irà solo el preset de 470 sin la resistencia...


----------



## pandacba (Nov 10, 2011)

Asi es ya que si por alguna razón se averia o se desuelda la misma, con esos 4k7 la salida se quemara de una


----------



## mikesanvicente (Nov 10, 2011)

Buen dia, sigo con las preguntas, talvez, un tanto obvias para un experimentado como vos, Pandacba, si a las resistencias se le dejan las patas largas... no es para macanas?? o sea, adjunto dos dibujos de como estaban algunas resistencias de las comunes y como estaban las resistencias de 5w... eso, creo, iría "pegado" a la placa como cualquier otro proyecto electronico, verdad??


----------



## mikesanvicente (Nov 10, 2011)

La linea de transistores que hay 2aXXXX mezclados con los 2bXXXX entre una placa y otra... ahora denominados 1 2 3 y 4, ver imagen... seràn los bc547 y bc557? y de ser asi, en que orden?

Pregunte de apurado y de cómodo, por lógica, son 1npn 2pnp 3npn 4pnp - 547es npn y 557pnp.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 11, 2011)

Lo que decis de la resistencia tal cual, cuando el largo de la misma excede la distancia de los orificios se acomodan los extremos de tal manera que coincidan y que a la vez quede prolijo


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 13, 2011)

Fapesa síntoma de que te va a costar calibrarlo y la temperatura en este verano aaaaaaaa ♪♫ naaaaa en serio perdón por la ironía.

Che gustoso amplificador clase A te doy un consejo no le subas la tensión a 50Vcc déjalo por debajo de los 45 es mejor perder 5Watts a matar la placa (en estos circuito y mas de origen argentino son de mucho consumo en corriente continua) 

Para finalizar te comento que la primera placa que mostraste es de algún técnico de la vieja escuela que se armo una paso al paso (paso a paso) y tomo los planos fapesa ese amplificador es de 60Watts reales por vía en total 60+60 con carga de 8Ohm fapesa saco una sola línea con parlante de 4Ohm y créeme le fue mal en cuanto a los planos los tengo están en el libro handbook electronic circuit argentine 

La joda que no tengo multifunción para scanearlo por lo que puedo hacer es sacarle un par de foto es todo. Saludo y suerte con tu ffffffffffffffapesa

Posdata.Los transistores no tienen por que ser encapsulados TO3


----------



## mikesanvicente (Nov 13, 2011)

Hola sstc! muchas gracias por sumarte en mi ayuda, la verdad, me vendría MUY bien aunque sea esas fotos para ver detalles... esta linea de posteos viene a que tengo esa potencia que no andaba y la intención es "revivirla" para aprovechar los materiales! en un momento, no se si leíste mas atrás, tuve la intensión de armar otras placas (ncc200n), pero como panda se ofreció a colaborar para hacerlas andar nuevamente... Toda opinion, consejo, sujerencia es bien recibida, asi como las fotos del manual de estas placas o alguna otra que te parezca pueda montar para aprovechar que tengo 8 2n3055h de las viejas epocas, con discipadores, trafo y fuente...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 13, 2011)

estoy en eso del retiro y estas con suerte mañana cuando saque las caja te subo los amplificadores que conosco que se parecen al que tienes hay y sino te paso los que se puede hacer con esos transistores ya te digo son todo clase A (pushpull) y el transformador que tienes no se de cuanto es? Medilo bien con un resistor de 200ohm3wtts y fijate en 2 segundo cuanto te da de tension.

con respecto al amplificador que no funciono anterio sacale fotos de adelante y atras bien, pero bien bien porque las que vi hasta ahora no me sirven y una bien a contra luz y te levanto el circuito.

con respecto a si lei lo anterio si lo lei por eso escribo, Lo que me llamo la atencion que en tres arroyo no encuentres componentes que tu distribuidor o el que presta el servicio no se caliente son 10 punto a parte saludo genio no vemos mañana


----------



## mikesanvicente (Nov 13, 2011)

Genial! el trafo da 36 + 36, con la fuente queda en unos 48 + 48, en un rato saco mas fotos... y si, en Tres Arroyos NO se consigue NADA. Para que tengas un parámetro, había 2 casas dedicadas, una esta liquidando alguunas cosas que le quedaron, para cerrar y a la otra ya no le mandan o no consigue o no se como, pero no tiene resistencias de 1k de las comunes... GRACIAS y hasta mañana.


----------

